# 1955 Murray Aero Line



## FiftiesKid (Jul 6, 2008)

Call me impatient - it goes along with being new to this hobby and searching for your first bike. Granted, I have only been searching for two weeks but after looking at various sites and what is and has been for sale and the number one deciding factor being personal desirability and cost I settled on this supposedly complete and mostly original 1955 Murray. I don't know, I just like the looks, the color and the fact that it is pretty well "together". Plus I wanted something close to the year I was born - for some odd reason - which was 1956. You would think I would aim for say 1967 when I would have been 11. No, I just love those '50's Era designs.

        Anyway, enough of that. I bought this on Ebay (sorry!) for 299.00. I probably paid too much if I have to ask but I have a feeling it is not too common. Any suggestions on how to proceed with bringing the old girl ( even if it is a boy's model ) up to a higher standard of detailing? Naturally I want to keep it as original as possible as far as paint and decals. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice for your first bike! What a beauty! Be very careful when you clean it. Use mild cleaners with no abrasives and it should come right back to life...it`s pretty close now!

Congrats!!


----------



## floridasfavson (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice Bike. I would pay $300 for that bike. I would just use a can pledge furniture polish and a rag and clean her up.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 11, 2008)

*Beautiful.*

I would keep it the way it is- they tell a story in there original condition. I had a '57 Murray built Higgins that was very similar to this- same fenders, handlebars, carrier. Different forks, chainguard, tank and rims- my tank had the chrome wing pieces on the tank's underside, my rims were chrome, and my headlight was chrome. Nice find!


----------



## FiftiesKid (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone! Thank you for the compliments - makes me feel I made the right  right choice. I did not want to endlessly ponder over what to buy. Mind you, they are limited since there are not a great number around, '50's cruisers that is. I will try to clean it up and I might do some very careful touch ups here and there depending but yes, it would be better to leave it in it's as found condition since it is pretty well intact. I wouldn't mind some streamers on the handlebar grips and I did order a period electric horn.Maybe a speedo? I can see this hobby is already leading me astray.


----------



## FiftiesKid (Jul 11, 2008)

Ballontirecruiser - you wouldn't happen to have any photos of that '57 would you? It sounds very interesting!


----------



## fourstarbikes (Jul 12, 2008)

*i have*

that same bike in a 24inch version for sale except its been spray bomb in its life cool bike


----------

